# Coarse thread screws on heavy gauge steel....



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Why? 

Anyone else see stuff like this on jobs?

What will it look like down the road?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've never seen a course thread screw with a self drilling head. I have used wood screws on 20 ga (33 mil) because the edge hardener in the board was so hard standard bugle heads would strip and not set properly.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> I've never seen a course thread screw with a self drilling head. I have used wood screws on 20 ga (33 mil) because the edge hardener in the board was so hard standard bugle heads would strip and not set properly.



Yer I use needle points on .55bmt studs for the same reason .75 or over I'll start using drill points 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Coarse thread is for timber only. Sound like a high chance of failure down the track.
Fine thread whether that be needle point or drill point are for steel.


----------

